# too young for treats ?



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

hi, i'm a new mommy to a 2 month old girl. the lady at the pet shop said that i had to wait till roxy is at least 4 months old before i can feed her fruits, meal worms, or any other treats. is this accurate ? i have tried to feed her treats i bought from the pet store to bribe her, but she doesn't have any intrest in it at all.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

First, congratulations!!

No, you don't have to wait until she is four months old to feed her treats. You can feed her treats now. 
I find the majority of pet store employees know very little about the animals they sell. 

What type of treats have you been trying to feed? 
What type of food are you feeding?


----------



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

first of all, thanks ! its really exciting having roxy.
the treats i have for her is called "ultra bites fruits and veggie" and the food is "nutrience transition, kitten step one, mini crunch" these were recommended by the pet shop worker :?


----------



## Luvin_Hedgies (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi there,

Actually the pet store employee was half correct. I would not feed her any treats for at least 2 weeks. Moving to a new home can be stressful enough, and adding any type of new food to the mix can only cause further stress and upset her stomach. Keep her on her base kibble for at least the next 2 weeks.

After that you can slowly introduce a treat, and keep it at one new treat at a time. By doing it this way, you can see how she reacts to each food. I would avoid the "Ultra bites fruits and veggies" and stick to real fruits, vegetables, meats and insects instead.

I also don't personally like the sound of ingredients in the Nutrience Food. The first ingredient is a chicken meal and then it is followed by corn, chicken fat and rice. I'd start her on a better high quality, cat food. Unfortunately, pet store employees lack in proper food knowledge for our little ones.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

roxy said:


> first of all, thanks ! its really exciting having roxy.
> the treats i have for her is called "ultra bites fruits and veggie" and the food is "nutrience transition, kitten step one, mini crunch" these were recommended by the pet shop worker :?


If I am finding the right one, its by 8-in-1? There is corn and raisins in there. I cant find an ingredients list but looking at the picture thats whats in there.

Corn has NO nutritional value. I look at it like this. Us humans cant digest it.. We cant expect our little babies to digest it. 
Raisins have been known to cause Renal Failure. They are a no no..

I would say take it back to the store and get your money back. Its much better just to cut up your own fresh fruits and veggies. Then you know whats going in that little tummy! No preservative or sugars or any other junk.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Also, raisins and nuts have been known to get stuck in the roofs of their mouths, and are a choking hazard. It's best to feed safe, healthy treats.  Mealworms are usually a huge hit.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Have you had a chance to check out Reaper's list of foods? viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15


----------



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

wow, i didn't realize this food was so bad, i guess i should have looked into it a little further before i bought it  yes i did see the list, i'm actually going to print off a copy now and see if i can find something on the list. thanks for the help !!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That's alright. It's actually much better to feed what the petstore was feeding at first, and gradually change to something better over several weeks.


----------

